# supercar seige



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

would the TTOC be interested in having a stand at this event?

I'm not sure at this stage if I could run it, as normally involved in a music festival that weekend. I'll know my committants in a few weeks.

http://supercarsiege.co.uk/


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm available that weekend now, so watch this space...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've just been given the go ahead for a a TT forum/TTOC stand at Supercar seige, (Leeds Castle) so keep 17th May free, further details very soon in the events section


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

yes I would come spike


----------

